# Phragmipedium Taras



## ORG (Feb 6, 2011)

Here a nice plant of *Phragmipedium Taras*, the cross between _*Phrag. pearcei*_ and _*Phrag. boissierianum*_.
I cultivate this plant on my windowsill.






















It is one parent of the wonderful *Phrag. Dale Drever*http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19263

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Chuck (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello Olaf,

Thanks for posting the photos of your Phrag Taras. This is a very nice example showing the best of both parents. It seems that often, in the face of the more colorful hybrids, these beautiful green flowers are dismissed out of hand.

Chuck


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2011)

Actually, a few of my favorite besseae hybrids have Taras as a parent,


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the boissierianum influence, giving the ruffles


----------



## Shiva (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful! And I love green.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2011)

smartie2000 said:


> I like the boissierianum influence, giving the ruffles



Me, too!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2011)

A beauty!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful green!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 8, 2011)

It could be a richteri!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 9, 2011)

great flower, should remake this one.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

